# Spearhead Space Marine box set



## Nebachanezar (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like this became available for pre-order today. It looks like a huge rip off, but it looks like all the new units from the new codex. I'd buy it if it came with $50. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1320003&prodId=prod1560027&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

two captains from different chapters...wow, very useful!


----------



## Ferogg the Engulfer (Jul 25, 2008)

:biggrin:it does come with a plastic drop pod though:biggrin:


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

even though it does coem with some really sweet models. (i love the new assault marines it in.) AND a new codex its still not worth the $244. it is nice that there are alot of metal metals its giving you to me its not worth it. i will need to pick up that codex though.... and probably an ork one too.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

The way i see it is this box set gives you all of the new stuff early and yes the price is steep but over all the models and the new Codex is worth itk:. Plus you are getting all of those bad ass models in your army before everyone else :fuck::biggrin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

not one troop choice interesting. And they've included the dodgey looking cannon thing (too orky for my pallet)


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

It just shows how cool the new drop pod looks. Not worth it but still looks cool.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I was gonna buy everything except Pedro... But I might as well get this...


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

hmmm... two commanders that you can't use at once... an ork cannon with a techmarine armed with... God knows what.... 5 METAL veteran marines, meaning they are shit for converting, five METAL assault marines (any assault marine model can be a sternguard vet) with that extra 'shoot me' height added to their bases(also see veteran converting). two sergeants.... three scout bikers... an admittably trippy drop pod... and the codex... FOR 244 DOLLARS AMERICAN?!?!? what the F*CK! DO they think we are that stupid? Or just the f*cking 12 year olds who are going to be pulling on their mommies skirts to get an early Christmas present? *Shudders*


----------



## Nebachanezar (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't even see that the vets were metal...now the price makes sense, but its still worthless.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks but no thanks on that spearhead.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

After punching the numbers, this deal is actually not that bad, price-wise... the Codex is 22.00, unless it's more because it's oversized, and the veterans should be 35 each. The drop pod should be 35, and the Techmarine with the thudd gun should be 35 as well. Let's add that up, shall we? I figure the Scout character is about 15, and the others are around 20, which is what most special characters go for these days. That adds up to $237 USD, and then the Scout Bikers are probably going to be 22.00 or so, as is the current trend with all-plastic cavalry-sized models. That's 259.00 total, so you do save a little bit. That assumes you want all that crap, though. If I could cut out the special characters and pay 180 for it like the other spearheads, I'd be happy. I'd even pay 244 if they put the new Land Speeder (not the storm, mind you, but the recut sprues) and Land Raider in there.


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah i dont see much use out of anything the spearhead has to offer other than the drop pod, and i'm not paying 244 for that, so i'll wait untill they are sold individually


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

that just makes me want a drop pod :laugh:

It would be cool, just to say you have all the new models AND the codex, but still not quite 'buy worthy' for me. Maybe throw in a Land Raider and I'd be happy.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It's a smurf release, cause all the characters are smurfs...


YAY!!!

Im getting this at the end of summer holidays


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

im fairly sure there's a crimson fist commander in there...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> im fairly sure there's a crimson fist commander in there...


Except good ol pedro, ok, apart from him... Its a smurf release :victory:


----------



## Nebachanezar (Aug 7, 2008)

I realized something they forgot from the new codex, a pair of cutters to remove all the plasma weapons from 5 man squads.


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! Like I really use bikes, assault marines and these crappy sergeants! I guess they are targetting the cashed-up, ultra impulsive types, with this really "special deal". It must be worth something to some guys to have what others dont have. Imagine a world where they actually bundled some useful comnbinations of models. And where the discount was actually enough to make it "worth" it.

Better still imagine that they actually considered what the customer might like and simply gave a $50 worth of discount freely chosen bonus "gifts" for any sales bundles over $200. You could compile your own spearhead of what you wanted for your own list.

I guess we are fighting with our own stupidity, cos our willingness to see value where there ain't much is encouraging them to keep it coming this way.

The eternal wheel of novelty keeps turning


----------



## drgrbek (Jun 8, 2008)

The_Pi said:


> two captains from different chapters...wow, very useful!


Eh, can't let the codex'd Chapters get all the love. I'm not really that impressed with most of the special characters. I like the lmtd. ed. Sicarius more than the new one. The one exception is the bearded Scout Sgt. I think he looks badass. He has a look on his face like, "Power armor? Power armor?! We don't need no stinking Power armor!!!".

And does anyone else wonder why they produced the big techmarine gun (forget its name right now) in pewter, rather than plastic? I thought generic SM units we supposed to be done in plastics from now on. 

:shoutROPPOD!!!DROPPOD!!!DROPPOD!!!! DON"T NEED, BUT MUST HAVE!!!
Any guesstimates as to the price in US$?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Orc Town Grot said:


> Wow! Like I really use bikes, assault marines and these crappy sergeants! I guess they are targetting the cashed-up, ultra impulsive types, with this really "special deal". It must be worth something to some guys to have what others dont have. *Imagine a world where they actually bundled some useful comnbinations of models. And where the discount was actually enough to make it "worth" it.*
> 
> Better still imagine that they actually considered what the customer might like and simply gave a $50 worth of discount freely chosen bonus "gifts" for any sales bundles over $200. You could compile your own spearhead of what you wanted for your own list.


if they were to give you 'free stuff' no one would buy anything, they'd just save till they had enough to get free stuff, and as for useful box sets i link you this

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1020048&rootCatGameStyle=#

i count four good value sets that save you quite a bit of money and come with good choices in them.


THEN 
to finish i'm going to say what i say every single time someone links a spearhead on these forums:

SPEARHEADS ARE NOT ARMY DEALS, BUT SIMPLY ALL THE NEW MODELS IN A BOX!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Kind of egregious for all the hype. I think I'll wait a few weeks and spend 180$ buying what I want, rather then 240$ for what I want and what I don't.

-Dirge


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Even as an old school Space Marine player this is crap for me. This is not that great of a value IMHO.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Interesting to see that a few Americans are saying this is too expensive, but no mention of a total rip off by Brits.

Taking into account the exchange rate, we're asking to shell out close to $300.

GW clearly favour foreign countries over their own... :wink:


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Use your Dole checks for it.



I kid.. I kid.

But honestly, I complain about the price personally because it's just not a good deal. At all. Yes, I know the Spearhead is NOT an army box, but it IS a box - and boxes are always supposed to be at least semi-good deals. This isn't - it's silly. Call me back when it is 20 to 30 bucks cheaper.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

cheaper than buying all the stuff seperately, and it is all the new models.

i'd call it a deal. it's not a good deal for me, but if i was looking to buy all the new models i'd look no further.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Just because it is slightly cheaper doesn't make it a good deal, in comparison to most every other box set. Therefor, it is not a good deal. It is a mediocre deal, at best.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

ok read my post properly...



Jase said:


> cheaper than buying all the stuff seperately, and it is all the new models.
> 
> i'd call it a deal. it's not a good deal for me, but if i was looking to buy all the new models i'd look no further.


what i'm saying is that it may not be the best deal for you, but it is a deal. IF you were lookin for all the new space marine models then i'm sure you'd have already pre ordered this by now.

as for it not being a great deal, none of the Spearheads are that great of a discount, if i remember the high elf one only saved you £1. 

the main point of a spearhead is that it's all the new models, and usually available 1 month before release.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I've found that with spear heads and the like, especially with the early release, they can be good value if you keep what you want and flog the rest on ebay. People often spend more on those unwanted models durng the early release period.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I don't see the reason to the big complaint about the price. I mean it's not a battleforce box which is a deal box, it's all the new models put inot the one box so people won't have to buy lots of seperate boxes..... It's more for ease of purchase than bargain..... I wouldn't go near it myself but just thought I'd say that...


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

£150 for 20 models seems a rip off but the individual prices will save you money. Most likely people wont want everything in the box so for most people it really isnt worth it. 

An interesting point is that in heat 1 of the uk gt you are not allowed to use SM cos their book will come out to be used at the second heat.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

This is absolute shit as a starter army, but for adding onto an already existing SM army, it's not too bad. I think that's what they're going for. You got your elites, your fast attack, and your superfluous HQ, plus a really sweet drop pod. :mrgreen: Not bad I suppose.


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

for what you get in the box, i think it is stupidly overpriced!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

No One Should Buy This!!!!


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

probably a smart release on GW's part. Everyone already owns the basic troops and standard units for space marines. This box is for everyone who wants the shiny new units and wants them early.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I would only use the codex, the vets, the droppod, maybe the Thunderfire cannon and techmarine, and maybe the scout bikers. I would only need the vets the Droppod and of course the codex. By the way it has been clearly stated by GW that the spearheads are only so that people get all the new models. It isn't meant to be a starter army.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

not bad, the drop pod is sweet. however the new biker bases look more 40k like although theres just something about them that dosent seem right - is it just me?

as for the thunder cannon, it dosent seem bad infact ok, i dont see the harm in space marines getting more artillary like options however it reminds me alot like the ork zap gun and strangely the Chaos hellcannon too

btw does anyone have a rough idea how much it will cost in pounds? im not great with maths or US dollars.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Bah, not a very good selection of models in my opinion. I guess you could use something like this to help round out an army but I think the box sets should be more.... useful in starting one in general. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, coupled with the megaforce, this could be a very viable 5th Ed SM deal. 415USD for a 3000(?) point army seems like a fair deal. Cheaper then the Company.

-Dirge


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Well, coupled with the megaforce, this could be a very viable 5th Ed SM deal. 415USD for a 3000(?) point army seems like a fair deal. Cheaper then the Company.
> 
> -Dirge


It may be cheaper than the Battle Company, but the Battle Company is still a much better deal-- with a heavy weapon, special weapon, and sergeant armed as you see fit in each squad (or, in the case of devastators, four heavy weapons) that box amounts to close to 5000 points for a mere $35 more, and will provide a much better selection of units in the grand scheme of things. More importantly, a Battle Company provides you with more or less all the Space Marines you're ever going to really need, beyond things like tanks and veterans if you want them.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> This is absolute shit as a starter army,


thats missing the point, if it was meant as a starter army then it would be full of tactical squads and rhinos, spearheads are always just ways for people to get the new models early for around the same price as purchasing them later on seperately

although i have to admit, it is defenetly not worth the amount of money its being sold at.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

why? it's cheaper than buying it seperately?

it's worth it's price because it's cheaper than buying it seperately.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

We don't need power armour. Chaos havoc waddles along with heavy bolter... This is the reason scout special characters are not legible, three wounds count for nothing when you don't get an armour save.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

angels of fire said:


> We don't need power armour. Chaos havoc waddles along with heavy bolter... This is the reason scout special characters are not legible, three wounds count for nothing when you don't get an armour save.


So as a scout you use him with good tactics to harass the enemy without getting a proper shot at him... Thus is the scout's role in battle.....


----------



## freepizza (May 23, 2008)

I'll just wait for it all to get parted out on Ebay. That and hope to God that the pods don't go for about the same as the whole set...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I like the idea of combining this with the megaforce, that's a great idea for new players who want a filled out army fast. (And have the 450 odd dollars to drop on it)


----------

